# Excavator Hot Saw Attachment



## scholddev (Feb 28, 2007)

Looking for feedback and info on a hot saw felling head for an excavator. They make tree shear attachments, but I want a felling head with a hot saw (not waratah/hultdins new one). Want to know if timbco mounts work on excavator sticks. Thanks.


----------



## TimberPig (Feb 28, 2007)

If you are meaning that you want a feller buncher, then you may want to consider a dedicated machine, rather than sticking a buncher head on an excavator.

The early bunchers were basically just an excavator with a head, but today, they are based on the same chassis, but are engineered specifically for the task of timber harvesting, rather than digging. A buncher head with the correct mount for your machine could be fitted, but will not work as well as a dedicated machine built for the task.


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Mar 1, 2007)

I agree with that Timber .. Just look at the old 490 and 690 Deeres they put hot saws on..they did'nt last long ..no track power for the woods atleast not around here. 

What do u have for a excavator ?? It takes a good hydraulic system to run a saw head , they are'nt just a simple take bucket off and put on head , pistons have to be switched around , hydraulics tweaked etc..

Later Rob


----------



## scholddev (Mar 1, 2007)

Going to put it on a 40 ton high and wide machine with pumps that will support it easily. The new machines do make it pretty simple with swappin out attachments. Besides, this set-up will allow me to break down trees from the top, grind, then deal with the logs, oh then pull the stumps with my bucket!


----------



## CompleteLori (Mar 1, 2007)

I have a Hot saw and a Shear -- Yes they will work on the Timbco and any excavator that is plumbed and HIGH FLOW .

questions : [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Chopper (Mar 3, 2007)

*Grapple saw*

http://www.forestnet.com/timberwest/archives/May_June_04/new_grapple_saw.htm[/URL] 

I worked for this outfit when they were doing this big blowdown job. These grapple saws worked out pretty slick. Was not much that they could not handle. They had 3 shovels and one excavator with them.


----------

